
Show HN: Alert-after: Utility to get a desktop alert after a command finishes - frewsxcv
https://github.com/frewsxcv/alert-after
======
ChrisGranger
This looks handy, although the size of Rust and Cargo and such required to
make it work gave me second thoughts...

Edit: I've just learned of the alert alias in ~/.bashrc that does roughly the
same thing.

~~~
anaganisk
Mind sharing detail about it?

~~~
ChrisGranger
Sure. I found this question on Ask Ubuntu
[https://askubuntu.com/questions/409611/desktop-
notification-...](https://askubuntu.com/questions/409611/desktop-notification-
when-long-running-commands-complete) and the second response mentions the
alert alias. I'm not sure if this alias is found only in Ubuntu and
derivatives (I'm using Linux Mint) or if it's standard among all Linux
distributions.

Simply add _; alert_ after your commands to receive the notification.

